

The Secret History of Silicon Valley, Part 4 - coglethorpe
http://steveblank.com/2009/04/13/story-behind-%E2%80%9Cthe-secret-history%E2%80%9D-part-iv-undisclosed-location-library-hours/

======
sblank
No. The book was the summary of the course notes from the Berkeley/Haas
Business School Customer Development class. The stories attempt to add some
color to the book.

~~~
raintrees
Thanks.

------
raintrees
Wow... Does anyone know if his book is similar in style? Very entertaining...

